# Sere vs armadillo



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I made a trade with Rayan a fee weeks back and I got a G10 sere with 4 heads this is what I did with one of them one shot at 12meters with a baby bean.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

good shootin :thumbsup:


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice shot

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

Dang those things are tuff. I've seen them take several 22 rounds and keep running. Nice shot.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Opossum on the half shell


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Got too love those Baby Beans..Dispatched very well done...*

*OM*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done!

Cheers .... Charles


----------

